# Elgato eyetv hybrid



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi everyone im thinking of buying the Elgato eyetv hybrid and just had some questions i have done my research and it looks pretty awesome. I was wondering 2 things can i get vhs to my laptop with this and i herd there is one eye tv that has but in encoder and one that dosent and uses you cpu. I have a mbp and this product looks perfect does anyone use it and if so how do you like it?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

go_habs said:


> Hi everyone im thinking of buying the Elgato eyetv hybrid and just had some questions i have done my research and it looks pretty awesome. I was wondering 2 things can i get vhs to my laptop with this and i herd there is one eye tv that has but in encoder and one that dosent and uses you cpu. I have a mbp and this product looks perfect does anyone use it and if so how do you like it?


I've been using a Hybrid for a bit. There is a full review of the hybrid coming on ehMac.ca this month.  

The hybrid does rely on your Mac to do the encoding. Encoding worked quite well on my iMac G5 2.0 Ghz. 

The Eye TV software works really nicely and is very intuitive. Wish there was a television guide that worked with it in Canada though.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

go_habs said:


> Hi everyone im thinking of buying the Elgato eyetv hybrid and just had some questions i have done my research and it looks pretty awesome. I was wondering 2 things can i get vhs to my laptop with this and i herd there is one eye tv that has but in encoder and one that dosent and uses you cpu. I have a mbp and this product looks perfect does anyone use it and if so how do you like it?


1. Yes, you can use this to get VHS into your MBP.

2. This does not have a built-in encoder. It relies on your system's CPU for all transcoding.

3. I have it, and it works quite well.

4. Spelling, punctuation, and formatting can make all the difference. All it takes is 30 seconds, and a little bit of love.



go_habs said:


> Hi everyone. I'm thinking of buying the Elgato EyeTV Hybrid and just had some questions. I have done my research and it looks pretty awesome. I was wondering two things.
> 
> Can I get VHS into my laptop with this?
> 
> ...


----------



## idiot (Sep 10, 2006)

ehMax said:


> I've been using a Hybrid for a bit. There is a full review of the hybrid coming on ehMac.ca this month.
> 
> The hybrid does rely on your Mac to do the encoding. Encoding worked quite well on my iMac G5 2.0 Ghz.
> 
> The Eye TV software works really nicely and is very intuitive. Wish there was a television guide that worked with it in Canada though.


There's a television guide that works with EyeTV.. I used it all the time to record shows at night.










You need to use TitanTV, I think I used this.. http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/30819


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

idiot,

How do you get TitanTV to work in Canada?


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Looks like Elgato is making a USB stick to speed up encoding of H.264 video:

http://www.engadget.com/2007/04/02/elgatos-turbo-264-usb-stick-painlessly-coverts-vidz-to-h-264/

Nice addition to the EyeTV ...


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> idiot,
> 
> How do you get TitanTV to work in Canada?


Mac Install

News
EyeTV EPG Proxy - Beast


----------



## Theseus (Jun 6, 2006)

It's a tad tricky to set up if you've already got a webserver running, but it works fabulously!


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Just for you, Guytoronto.

Home

Enjoy!

Oops! Already posted.


----------



## Mike Evangelist (Aug 28, 2008)

*Canadian guide for EyeTV coming soon!*

Thought I'd resurrect this old thread with the news that Elgato will be adding program guide data for Canada, very soon.

We've got a sign-up page where you can request notification when it's ready: Elgato Sign-Up Canada

We know this has taken too long, but we think you'll be very happy with what's coming.

Mike Evangelist
EyeTV evangelist
Elgato


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

Mike Evangelist said:


> Thought I'd resurrect this old thread with the news that Elgato will be adding program guide data for Canada, very soon.
> 
> We've got a sign-up page where you can request notification when it's ready: Elgato Sign-Up Canada
> 
> ...




WOO HOO
Thankd Mike, this is great news, can't wait to try it out.

Thanks for keeping us in the loop.


----------



## spoonie (Nov 25, 2007)

hopefully i'm not taking this too far off topic.

i'm looking at one of these:
EyeTV Hybrid Features

on Rogers, do i need to use the set-top box inbetween (HD4250), or can i plug the cable right into it and get the HD channels that i'm paying for?


----------



## Freddie (Jun 27, 2004)

To get the HD channels you will need your HD box in between to get them. Plugging in the cable without it will only give you the basic channels.


----------



## spoonie (Nov 25, 2007)

ok. so the SD channels (if one has "me" tv that includes channels up to 55+, space channel etc) will work w/o a box. got it.

thanks!


----------



## googlefish (Jun 21, 2005)

Freddie said:


> To get the HD channels you will need your HD box in between to get them. Plugging in the cable without it will only give you the basic channels.


Can you record HD channels through the Rogers box with the Elgato?


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

If the feed from the Rogers box is into the Elgato sure. You can also use an antenna and pick up any local broadcast stations in HD and record them as well.

John


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

*...*

Windows media center is much better than eyetv. I have both and I never use my mac I just have a pc do the work. If I want to watch a show on my mac that the windows box recorded I just access it over the network and use vlc to open.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

So this is a Mac forum eh. Most of us don't have a windows media centre.

John


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

jlcinc said:


> So this is a Mac forum eh. Most of us don't have a windows media centre.
> 
> John


Thank you that is a much nicer way of saying what I was thinking.:clap:


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

*...*

I am sure many people here like myself have macs and PCs in their home and bottom line is windows media center kills anything available on mac. Why bother with a software encoding single tuner when you can for PC get a hardware encoding dual tuner for barely more money and use it on a much better piece of software that you can view at any TV in your house (if you have an Xbox 360 hooked up to it). Elegato doesn't make their hardware, its just hauppauge stuff which is fine but the mac end is efinately trailing compared to what is included with windows. I love my mac, but I couldn't ever use it as a media center because the software isn't there (and also I like a dual tuner and you can't use the dual tuner hauppauge card with a mac apparently and even if you could its pci-e so you would need a mac pro)


----------



## googlefish (Jun 21, 2005)

jlcinc said:


> If the feed from the Rogers box is into the Elgato sure. You can also use an antenna and pick up any local broadcast stations in HD and record them as well.
> 
> John


Thought there may be encryption on the digital channels. Can anyone confirm that they have recorded the HD channels through Elgato?


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Newdeal said:


> I am sure many people here like myself have macs and PCs in their home


What is this "PC" thing you speak of???


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

googlefish said:


> Thought there may be encryption on the digital channels. Can anyone confirm that they have recorded the HD channels through Elgato?


Yes, with Elgato's EyeTV software using the HDHomerun NOT the Hybrid.


----------



## pvrfan (Aug 3, 2009)

googlefish said:


> Thought there may be encryption on the digital channels. Can anyone confirm that they have recorded the HD channels through Elgato?


There are two things here. One is the source. I'm not a Rogers subscriber, but it is mentioned over and over that Rogers encrypts all their digital channels. Only their boxes can decrypt. 

The other question seems to be the capabilities of the Hybrid:



> EyeTV Hybrid records digital TV in one quality setting, Lossless. The digital stream is recorded unaltered for full quality digital content as encoded by the broadcaster. EyeTV also supports closed captioning and Dolby® Digital sound.
> 
> EyeTV Hybrid can record from a cable or satellite set top box, video recorder or camcorder, using either composite or S-Video connections (learn more). In the US, additional support is offered for set top boxes (learn more).
> 
> EyeTV Hybrid processes analog video using the encoder built into the EyeTV software together with your Mac’s processor. As a result, the quality of analog recordings depends on the power of your Mac.


To be clear, the Hybrid can be fed a standard def, analog, signal from your Rogers box and record it. But you lose the high-def goodness.

The only solution for recording high-def from your Rogers box is the Haupage HD-PVR. Note that you have to have an IR blaster that causes the Rogers box to change channels before the recording begins. Sometimes can be a pain and the box has to be pretty much dedicated to recording.

For me, the better solution is over-the-air broadcast TV. All the major Canadian and US networks are available FREE with an appropriate antenna. They are digital broadcasts with excellent high-def picture quality. I started with EyeTV and a Hybrid but moved on a few years ago to MythTV and the HD Homerun. (Myth is way technical--if you are very comfortable in Terminal, have a look. Otherwise you'll want to stay with EyeTV or Sage.)


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

pvrfan said:


> For me, the better solution is over-the-air broadcast TV. All the major Canadian and US networks are available FREE with an appropriate antenna. They are digital broadcasts with excellent high-def picture quality. I started with EyeTV and a Hybrid but moved on a few years ago to MythTV and the HD Homerun. (Myth is way technical--if you are very comfortable in Terminal, have a look. Otherwise you'll want to stay with EyeTV or Sage.)


This varies greatly depending on where you live. Perhaps someone from Ottawa can confirm, but you can only get CBC-HD in Ottawa. CTV Ottawa doesn't even have an HD antenna.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

There is a way to record HD from Rogers, ExpressVu that I know of - that is get the Hauppauge! HD PVR box and EyeTV software. The Hauppauge! box has HD component input which Elgato's hardware lacks. I don't know if the included IR blaster works on a Mac, but if not, you'll also need to get the Zephir IR blaster so eyeTV can tell your Rogers box to change the channel.

Note, I haven't tried this solution, but the box advertises compatibility with eyeTV.


----------



## googlefish (Jun 21, 2005)

hayesk said:


> There is a way to record HD from Rogers, ExpressVu that I know of - that is get the Hauppauge! HD PVR box and EyeTV software. The Hauppauge! box has HD component input which Elgato's hardware lacks. I don't know if the included IR blaster works on a Mac, but if not, you'll also need to get the Zephir IR blaster so eyeTV can tell your Rogers box to change the channel.
> 
> Note, I haven't tried this solution, but the box advertises compatibility with eyeTV.


Quite a complicated process it would seem. OTA sounds like a good option, but getting reception in downtown Toronto in a condo unit is difficult.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Does anyone think that the 2009 version is worth the extra money over the 2008 version?

*Edit*

Just read this review which touches on some of the differences.

Elgato EyeTV Hybrid Mac USB TV Tuner (2009) - Review, Specs, Prices


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

googlefish said:


> Quite a complicated process it would seem. OTA sounds like a good option, but getting reception in downtown Toronto in a condo unit is difficult.


Where in downtown Toronto? Should be able to get quite a bit of ota.

John


----------



## googlefish (Jun 21, 2005)

jlcinc said:


> Where in downtown Toronto? Should be able to get quite a bit of ota.
> 
> John


Was at Yonge and King before and wasn't able to pick up too much. Now a couple of blocks west of there, but there are still buildings around. Maybe need a different antenna .. had a Philips one that didn't work so well.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)




----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

Start here this will give you information about what channels Toronto people receive.

ON - City of Toronto Metro Area <INDOOR Antennas Only> - OTA - Page 45 - Digital Forum

Then go to this url post 5 & 6 deal with indoor antennas. You need a good antenna to get reception. 

OTA FAQ & Knowledge Base - Digital Forum

John


----------

